# 22/12/2013 - Praia do Norte, Nazaré



## Jorge_scp (22 Dez 2013 às 23:38)

Hoje as previsões prometiam ondas gigantes proporcionadas pelo Canhão da Nazaré. Se gigantes não eram, pouco faltava. Deixo aqui umas quantas fotos.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2013 às 12:15)

Veradeiros gigantes sem dúvida.


----------

